# Anyone use veterycin?



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I ordered some to add to my girls first aid kit and I was wondering if anyone uses if for their chickens? Also what would be other good things to have on hand in case of emergency? I was reading up on an antibiotic that you add to water I'm thinking about grabbing. 

What's in your first aid kit?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard of it. I dont have a chicken first aid kit .


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you ever have injuries? I am home with the kids all day so if something happened it would be hard for me to run out and get supplies so I want to have stuff on hand. Basics like our own first aid kit, but only for the chicks. 

Veterycin is an all animal antibiotic spray. Kind of like neosporjn but formulated for animals. I've heard it's like a miracle in a bottle if you have any injuries.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Do you ever have injuries? I am home with the kids all day so if something happened it would be hard for me to run out and get supplies so I want to have stuff on hand. Basics like our own first aid kit, but only for the chicks.
> 
> Veterycin is an all animal antibiotic spray. Kind of like neosporjn but formulated for animals. I've heard it's like a miracle in a bottle if you have any injuries.


 I'm at home with kids too and no car during the day.  As for the flock, I have yet to have an injury except once with a duck. I culled it. If nature wont heal it without help then I plan to cull them or butcher.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

The best antibiotic to add to water, IMO, is Tylan. I buy it in the small round tub, and it lasts forever. Mix it by the gallon (don't have it in front of me, think it's a teaspoon per gallon but can check if need be.) I use it sometimes when I come back from a very large show, give it to those birds I took while they're in quarantine for five days, just to ensure I didn't bring anything back from the show with me.

The other thing I keep in my chicken first aid kit is Corid, which is the commercial form of Amprol, used for Cocci infections. 

Plus I keep some herbs to make mashes with.

This is a good thread, I think I'll write an article about this for Backyard Poultry Magazine! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! I just want to have things here just in case. I am not entirely sure I am capable if culling a bird myself. That is my husbands job! He just had to do one of the baby chicks and I still feel horrible about it! I will be trying to keep everyone alive as best as I can.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I know the feeling. I leave the majority of culling to my husband too. He's a horse guy, and doesn't interact with the chickens much for that very reason. He doesn't have the emotional bonds with them that I do, so it's easier for him.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I use it for my horses and dogs and cows. We've been happy with it. I like the spray gel best.


----------

